# NO SPACE IN A GBODY



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

last year i put in a kenwood amp to 2 4x10 pioneers in the back and some 3 1/2 boston accostics sound nice but not enough bang i have 0 space in the trunk not even an option and the amp is under the pass seat 

if anyone has any thing they might have done non trunk related and and still have nice bass please post i want to keep it still original in the inside so dont wanna toss the back seat


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

you could put an 8 under the dash if you are planning on removing the AC. That is what I did.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kick panels foe some more for the front

An is there any room for like a single 8" on each side in the rear.Prob have to do a bit of fiber glassing an use a hollow mount sub


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

you can put a sub in the trunk will be some work but can be done ive done 4 pump setups and still had subs in it where are you loctated pm we can take this off line late


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

79 cutty said:


> you could put an 8 under the dash if you are planning on removing the AC. That is what I did.


O HELL YEAH AWESOME IDEA  thanks homie will do that any pics of yours


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


> you can put a sub in the trunk will be some work but can be done ive done 4 pump setups and still had subs in it where are you loctated pm we can take this off line late


 
pennsylvania :happysad:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

has any bought any of those door panels with the 5 1/4 hole from dixie? any feed back


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

get buckets for the front and make a armrest/sub box :dunno:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you shave the spare tire well out of the trunk floor? If not theres a decent amount of air space there to work with. You could do a fiberglass enclosure that sits in there to make use of the dead space under the rack.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

.TODD said:


> has any bought any of those door panels with the 5 1/4 hole from dixie? any feed back


Not gonna give you what you want. I got them, not alot of bass

I would get rid of the Glove back and stick a 8" sub in that area.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

.TODD said:


> O HELL YEAH AWESOME IDEA  thanks homie will do that any pics of yours


First stage was to get a solid frame for the enclosure so I glued the MDF sides to the dash....3M super 77 glued the fleece down to the inside of the dash and then went to town with the glass:
















Then I had a blast figureing out how to get this piece in and sucured. With the top of the dash in the way I couldn't just nail it in:








I then went ahead and began building structure and tested the fit:
























With fitment done I went ahead and fleeced/glassed up the other side of the enclosure:
















I 45'd the rest of the inside of the enclosure:








I decided to just make my own aero port:








The finished product:








Then I wrapped the sub mounting ring/port with fleece:








How the sub sits inside the car/last test fitting:








Glassing the fleece:








And the "finished" product:








Laid down the first coat of chop:








During the process of the first couple coats (I had just poured a little resin on the enclosure before I snapped the pic, that is why it looks so bad in that pic)


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't know you don't want to glass your entire dash, but you could figure out a mounting system and mount the box underneath the dash behind the glove box so it just hangs down a little like mine did without having to glass the entire dash.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

79 cutty said:


> First stage was to get a solid frame for the enclosure so I glued the MDF sides to the dash....3M super 77 glued the fleece down to the inside of the dash and then went to town with the glass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



insane idea, never thought of that before.........


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

87gbody said:


> get buckets for the front and make a armrest/sub box :dunno:


x2 that would be a good idea..... i was going to go that route with mine...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What about some free airs behind the back seat.Theres not much but it would give you something

Or a shallow mount


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

79 cutty said:


> I don't know you don't want to glass your entire dash, but you could figure out a mounting system and mount the box underneath the dash behind the glove box so it just hangs down a little like mine did without having to glass the entire dash.


What is the CU. Ft and also what is the Tuning Frequency


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I tuned it to right about 35-36 Hz with about 1.15 cu. ft. But there was a little more room than that.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

79 cutty said:


> I tuned it to right about 35-36 Hz with about 1.15 cu. ft. But there was a little more room than that.


Okay bringing the Elco up to Minnesota, so need you too rework my dash, that will save me from doing alot of things. HAHAHAHA


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

BIG DIRTY said:


> Okay bringing the Elco up to Minnesota, so need you too rework my dash, that will save me from doing alot of things. HAHAHAHA


Lmao, I definitely learned a lot of things I would have done WAY differently to make my life easier!


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

also they have those squared 6x9s i seen on here in another gbody topic. if you are gonna be tearin up the dash, might as well do what im doin; run 10s under the quarter windows, and 4 6x9s across the back window. and some 5.25s in the kick panel and some 3.5s in the dash.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

79 cutty said:


> I don't know you don't want to glass your entire dash, but you could figure out a mounting system and mount the box underneath the dash behind the glove box so it just hangs down a little like mine did without having to glass the entire dash.


He could also do this with those rear side panels on the left and right


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

are you sure theres no room for little free air subs against the back seat?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

OUTHOPU said:


> Did you shave the spare tire well out of the trunk floor? If not theres a decent amount of air space there to work with. You could do a fiberglass enclosure that sits in there to make use of the dead space under the rack.


this is the best option.unless u wanted to redo setup...ac box isnt goin to sound as nice as in the trunk.that woofer has no where to load off...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

it looks like you have a small amount of room between pumps and rear seat,port through your rear dash and go with a single sundown audio sa-8 they like a small enclosure i.e. .7 cu ft and still hit hard as fuck plus you can always do a slight raise and angle with your rear dash and run some good 6x9s or component sets


----------

